# 

## Pauliq

Witam. Poszukuję zestawu monitoringu zewnętrznego domu IP. Szukam przyzwoitego zestawu na 5 kamer z możliwością dołożenia kamer w przyszłości. Minimalna widoczność w nocy na 30metrow. Proszę o pomoc gdyż nie znam się na tym a zestawów w internetach jest mnóstwo. Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## CityMatic

Jaki masz budżet na instalację.?

----------


## Pauliq

> Jaki masz budżet na instalację.?


Na zestaw jestem w stanie wydać około 4000tys. Zł. Ważne żeby jakość obrazu była na jakimś poziomie. Ale myślę że zestaw IP będzie na poziomie.

----------


## CityMatic

Nie wiem czy czytałeś ten wątek
forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?362813-Zestaw-do-monitoringu
Są pewne propozycje.

----------


## kyob

Kupujemy tutaj https://www.montersi.pl/ najlepiej zadzwonić i coś zaproponują.

----------


## Pauliq

Dzięki za informację. A czy kamera 2mpx to wystarczająca rozdzielczość? Czy lepiej zainwestować w takie 4mpx?

----------


## CityMatic

> Dzięki za informację. A czy kamera 2mpx to wystarczająca rozdzielczość? Czy lepiej zainwestować w takie 4mpx?


4mpx to dobre rozwiązanie, obraz jest wyraźniejszy i przy zbliżeniu są bardziej ostre krawędzie.

----------


## donvitobandito

Ja u siebie posiadam system 11 kamer (dużo załamań na budynku) Hikvision. 

Zdecydowałem się na ten model: *HikVision DS-2CD2T43G0-I5/4MM*

Kosztuje trochę ponad 500zł, daje spoko obraz, jest wykonana z metalu, sprawia wrażenie solidnej.

Aplikacja w telefonie prosta w obsłudze, możliwość wielu konfiguracji. Kamera ma slot na karty pamięci, na którym zapisuje dodatkowo nagrania.

Polecam.

----------


## Bertha

Slot na karty SD, to marny sposób na archiwizowanie nagrań.   Nigdy nie padła ci karta w aparacie?   Dwa razy to przerabiałem .  Raz miałem ponad 3000 zdjęć i karta padła na mrozie.  Zdjęcia udało się zgrać, lecz daty i lokalizacje poszły się pasać.  Karty były przyzwoite i co z tego?

----------


## donvitobandito

> Slot na karty SD, to marny sposób na archiwizowanie nagrań.   Nigdy nie padła ci karta w aparacie?   Dwa razy to przerabiałem .  Raz miałem ponad 3000 zdjęć i karta padła na mrozie.  Zdjęcia udało się zgrać, lecz daty i lokalizacje poszły się pasać.  Karty były przyzwoite i co z tego?


Nie do końca masz rację. Nagrania rejestruje na rejestratorze do tego celu przeznaczonym. Gdyby jednak zdarzenie było konkretne i ktoś znalazłby u mnie w domu rejestrator, to dodatkowo jako zabezpieczenie mam te karty pamięci w kamerach. Ja wiem, że jest szansa, że ktoś będzie stawiał drabiny i wyrywał kamery, jednak w miejscu gdzie mieszkam to mało prawdopodobne  :wink: 

Karty mam przemysłowe HikVision- raczej nie padną.

----------


## Bertha

Jeśli tubowe, to na metalowej nóżce?  Słyszałem o gangu kradnącym kamerki hakiem jak długi bosak.  Podobno też był cwaniak z sekatorem i potrafił od pierwszego podejścia ciachnąć na plastikowej nóżce razem z kablami.  Mają ludziki pomysły.  Jeszcze trochę to samostrzały trzeba będzie zakładać.  Jak kiedyś po drugich "odwiedzinach" powiedziałem policjantowi, że trzeciego razu nie będzie bo postawię przed drzwiami balkonowymi giwerę i podłączę do drzwi, to mi od razu rzucił dwoma paragrafami.  Bo mi w domu nie wolno, lecz pan złodziej może wszystko.  Porąbany kraj.

----------


## gnago

Dlatego ustawia się kamery widoczne na wabia i koniecznie w połączeniu z  lampami na podczerwień obraz zawsze wyraźniejszy niż w szarościach. I kamery nie widoczne tam gdzie złodziej zdejmuje tę kominiare czy wsiada do auta.
 A i pułapki tez możliwe: ot przetarł się kabel dostarczający prąd do oświetlenia biegnie obok metalowego parapetu tak niefortunnie że nagięcie tegoż powoduje zwarcie. Nieszczęśliwy przypadek przy prowizorce , bo tak schodziło aby przerwany kabel w gruncie wymienić

----------


## donvitobandito

> Dlatego ustawia się kamery widoczne na wabia i koniecznie w połączeniu z  lampami na podczerwień obraz zawsze wyraźniejszy niż w szarościach. I kamery nie widoczne tam gdzie złodziej zdejmuje tę kominiare czy wsiada do auta.
>  A i pułapki tez możliwe: ot przetarł się kabel dostarczający prąd do oświetlenia biegnie obok metalowego parapetu tak niefortunnie że nagięcie tegoż powoduje zwarcie. Nieszczęśliwy przypadek przy prowizorce , bo tak schodziło aby przerwany kabel w gruncie wymienić


Bzdury

----------


## Bertha

> Dlatego ustawia się kamery widoczne na wabia i koniecznie w połączeniu z  lampami na podczerwień obraz zawsze wyraźniejszy niż w szarościach. I kamery nie widoczne tam gdzie złodziej zdejmuje tę kominiare czy wsiada do auta.
>  A i pułapki tez możliwe: ot przetarł się kabel dostarczający prąd do oświetlenia biegnie obok metalowego parapetu tak niefortunnie że nagięcie tegoż powoduje zwarcie. Nieszczęśliwy przypadek przy prowizorce , bo tak schodziło aby przerwany kabel w gruncie wymienić


Właściciel obiektu* odpowiada za stan techniczny obiektu.  Jeśli da się dowieść że zaniedbałeś lub biegły oceni że działanie było celowe (ha,ha, bo było celowe a zaniedbałeś że ogrodzenie było niższe niż 5 metrów), to wczasy długoterminowe masz jak w banku.  I jeszcze sprawa cywilna o odszkodowanie dla  przestraszonego intruza. 

*)  nie dotyczy wiodącej wspólnoty zrzeszającej 95% ludności (teoretycznie), tam odpowiada "patron budynku"  i wynalazek Benjamina Franklina.

----------


## adikus777

Witam, chciałbym prosić o przedstawienie kilku zestawów do monitoringu o takich wymaganiach:
- max dwie kamery,
- bezprzewodowe,
- łączność wi-fi, mp. z telefonem, pc,
- ewentualnie możliwość sterowania jedną z kamer (obracanie oczkiem).

Głównie zależy mi na tym, aby nie było kabli, rejestrator też nie jest wymagany, wystarczyłoby zapisywanie danych na karcie lub dysku na pc.
Czy jest coś tego tpu na rynku? Proszę o propozycje. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bertha

Poszukaj dlaczego wifi to cienki pomysł.   Lub wyleczysz się po pierwszym włamie z czarnym obrazem.

----------


## marks9

A propo tego to ciekawy wpis: Wykorzystanie routerów LTE z VPNEM w zewnętrznym monitoringu IP

----------

